# Best method for collinite 476s application



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

im looking for some hints/tips on using this stuff, i rarely wax my car, but with the winter coming up i want to do it properly, so anybody with any help is much appreciated 


few questions,

Curing time?
application methods?
buffing method?
warm/cold?
able to apply on windscreen and glass?

everything basically 


thanks in advance


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Prepare your paint with Carlack68 NSC.

Apply Collinite 476 thin with a damp applicator.
Leave to cure for 5 minutes.
Apply a second layer after 12-24 hours.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Curing time- the length of time it takes you to apply to the whole car and then to start buffing, not long at all really.

Application- Best applicator is a sponge one. Some say to moisten it a littl, imo not needed. Just apply it very thinly. By this I mean a couple of swipes in the tin then run the app over a panel using only very light finger tip pressure. 2 swipes will be enough for 1 complete panel.

It won't look as though anythings applied at first. Step back and wait for a minute and you'll see the hazing.

Buffing- If you follow above a mf is all you'll need and it'll come off a breeze.

Wouldn't apply it on windscreen or glass.

HTH


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

cheers guys


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agree with Blazetotally. though i do use it on the glass... (not screen!)


----------



## Vito (Oct 21, 2010)

The key is a very thin layer of product.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

As the guys have said, keep it a nice thin layer applied with a sponge. I get a normal sponge and cut it down into smaller applicators 
I've used it on glass too and seems alright so far...not tried it on the screen though..

Don't do what I done and put on loads because you can't really see it going on...and don't forget about it and leave it on for an hour, it'll take an age to get it all off :lol:


----------



## mark_mcd (Sep 15, 2008)

I used a damp (with hot water - probably makes no difference by the time it hits the wax!) Meguiar's foam applicator pad, left it on long enough to 'haze' slightly (about a minute or so) and then buffed if off with a Poorboys Deluxe Mega Towel. First time I had used wax and it went on and off with very little effort. I took a visible amount onto the pad and spread it across an entire panel or two at a time - probably slightly too much but it buffed off fine all the same and beads great.


----------

